# Flagge für Österreich



## Ben1st (28. November 2005)

hi leute,

ich habe die aufgabe von der uni bekommen, eine neue flagge für österreich zu entwerfen.
habt ihr spontane ideen? was verbindet ihr mit österreich etc.

wenn ihr ideen habt, immer her damit!

gruß


----------



## Mamphil (28. November 2005)

Mit Österreich verbinde ich "Rot-Weiß-Rot", eben die Farben der aktuellen Flagge


----------



## hpvw (28. November 2005)

Mit Österreich verbinde ich Kaiserschmarrn *mmmmmh lecker*, aber das wird Dir für eine Flagge wenig helfen.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. November 2005)

Mozartkugeln, Sissi, Cordoba, Sachertorte, Prater


----------



## _root (28. November 2005)

Berge und Skifahrn


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. November 2005)

Erstmal sollte das nette Federvieh weder Hammer noch Sichel halten. ^^

Ansonsten würde ich auf jeden Fall die Farbgebung beibehalten ... man soll sie ja schließlich wiedererkennen, oder?


----------



## da_Dj (28. November 2005)

Also bis auf das Österreicher kein Deutsch sprechen können?  [Wiener] Walzer [e.g. Opernball], Wintersport und Berge/Täler.


----------



## SilentWarrior (28. November 2005)

Probier doch mal eine etwas andere Form, vielleicht etwas «geschwungen». Wir Schweizer haben schliesslich auch eine quadratische Flagge (auch wenn das scheinbar die meisten Deutschen nicht wissen …).


----------

